# Villa location at Windjammer Landing???



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where the 2 BR/2BA Villa #46 is located at Windjammer Landing.  Here is the site map:
http://www.windjammer-landing.com/1-800-WLV-RESORT/ourresort/index.php

Thanks!
Carolyn


----------



## riverside (Apr 20, 2006)

According to my map at home it is the farthest orange villa to the left.  There is a V in the road just to the left.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks-I just e-mailed you.

Carolyn


----------

